# So, here I am...



## Linton Robinson (Aug 19, 2015)

After all these years.  
I am a tall, handsome, virile athlete.
And I'm sticking to that story until they allow me to post a profile picture.


----------



## Boofy (Aug 19, 2015)

Hah! ^^ Aw, Hello there. I'm Boofy. Welcome to the forum, Linton.

You'll need ten valid posts to reveal all via a profile picture (be brave, we don't bite for the most part!) and also to post your own work for critique. A great way to get these posts is via The Writers/Poets Workshop. Reviewing the work of others will only boost your chances of receiving critique on your own work! Unfortunately posts to places like Procrastination central don't count toward these 10. You can find guidance from the lovely folk with purple names, the mentors. They're your go to guys for any queries you have with regards to your writing.

We're happy to have you on board, anyway. What sort of genres are you interested in, neh? ^^


----------



## Linton Robinson (Aug 19, 2015)

Thanks.  I got these "you can't do anything until you do something" notices, but nobody mentioned any numbers.
I don't review stuff.  Especially not poetry.  I worked as a music and film reviewer for years and consider it a perversion.
I write or have written just about everything you can think of.  No cookie fortunes yet.  
My recent books are "border fiction".  Specifically the USA/Mexico border.    I'm currently living about a hundred yards from it.


----------



## Boofy (Aug 19, 2015)

Reviews are just one avenue of course. You can just enter into any topical discussion that suits you ^^ 

Ah, that's a shame! I have always wondered how to break into fortune cookie writing. First the cookies, then Christmas cracker jokes. The dream. Alas, my search for a well versed expert continues. ;3

And 100 yards? Lordy, that must be interesting. I am an English lass, myself. Nothing happens here but queuing and the occasional downpour.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi, Linton. Welcome aboard 

You can get your post count up by getting involved in our discussions if you don't feel comfortable doing critiques. If you want to post any creative works, though, a general  though very unofficial rule is to critique the work of others if you want critiques of your own. In any event you can learn a lot form the opinions of others so take a look around. 

Once again, welcome


----------



## PiP (Aug 19, 2015)

Linton Robinson said:


> I am a tall, handsome, virile athlete
> And I'm sticking to that story until they allow me to post a profile picture.


 You can run but you can't hide on the internet  I look like Marilyn Munro in real life  I have all the curves but just not in the right places!

Moving swiftly on...

Welcome, to our creative and slightly mad community, Linton.


----------



## Foxee (Aug 19, 2015)

Been awhile, Lin. What have you been up to?


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Aug 19, 2015)

Welcome, Linton!  Glad to see you made it to the party.

As Mustard said, you can get your post count up by participating in discussions.  There's plenty to weigh in on in the Writing Related boards, and if you're feeling up to it, you can always partake in the ongoing Challenges.  You don't have to be an old hand to try your hand at that.  You're also welcome to read and critique work submitted by other members.  Don't be shy!  You may be new to us, but your input is still valid.

If you've got any questions, don't hesitate to ask.  Looking forward to seeing what you've got to share with us, and I'll see you around the forums!


----------



## InnerFlame00 (Aug 19, 2015)

Welcome! Personally I'm sticking to the story that I'm secretly a super hot alien babe ;D


----------



## Ariel (Aug 19, 2015)

Welcome to the forums, Linton.


----------



## escorial (Aug 20, 2015)

View attachment 9394


----------



## Sam (Aug 20, 2015)

Lin Robinson as I live and breath. How's that Mexican slang book treating ya? 

_Sweet Spot _still blows me away to this day. 

Welcome back.


----------

